# earthquake insurance



## mrchrees (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anybody know if earthquake insurance is included with your house insurance? If not how much does it cost?
The reason i ask is I've been reading a history of our town Berja near Adra and it seems to have been flattened on several occasions by earthquakes over the last few hundred years and it seems prudent to cover myself if its cheap...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrchrees said:


> Does anybody know if earthquake insurance is included with your house insurance? If not how much does it cost?
> The reason i ask is I've been reading a history of our town Berja near Adra and it seems to have been flattened on several occasions by earthquakes over the last few hundred years and it seems prudent to cover myself if its cheap...


An earthquake fault runs down the east coast. Seems there was a 2.4 earthquake this morning just outside Gandia


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I could be wrong but I believe earthquakes are regarded by insurance companies as "Acts of God" and they won't cover them.

Instead were you to be unlucky enough to be hit by an earthquake in Spain you would be able to apply to a central fund known as Consorcio de Compensación de Seguros (CCS) for compensation.

You do need to have valid insurance in order to be eligible for CCS compensation, however.

¿Cómo funcionan los seguros ante un terremoto como el de Lorca? | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

In an basic policy it's not covered as Alcalaina points out it's considered an 'Act of God' However, Living in B.C. Canada we have always taken out Earthquake coverage it's an option on our policy as is flood damage. We used to be on a very active fault line.. The 'Big one' is expected anytime from now - the next 200 years !! 

It is something that you can request, although it's not cheap and based on a % of the value of your home, for us it's a no brainer, if we did have a devastating earthquake and survived it then I would want to know that our house was insured. 

Of course the issue is if there was a 'Big one' in the developed world would the insurance industry survive the massive payouts!! 

Most governments step up with monies (disaster fund) for those that don't have insurance but that wouldn't anywhere near cover the re-build of a home. Of course that's not taking into account most governments are bankrupt!!

Oh I should add the deductible is a lot higher too...
..

.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Insurance coverage for earthquakes is covered by insurance....just ask when you take out the policy. There was NO EXTRA charge for it here in Portugal. Try IBEX insurance they now include earthquake cover


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have had over 12,000 tremors since last October, our insurers are M.A.P.F.R.E., there office is within walking distance. When the tremors started they sent a circular out asking people to check their cover, which we did and they confirmed that we are covered. Insurance for a 2 bed apartment, including furniture fittings, volcanic activity and earth tremors is €159 annually.

The house is more because it is bigger, I would check with your insurance company, you most certainly can be insured.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hepa said:


> We have had over 12,000 tremors since last October, our insurers are M.A.P.F.R.E., there office is within walking distance. When the tremors started they sent a circular out asking people to check their cover, which we did and they confirmed that we are covered.


So you were shaken but not stirred!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> So you were shaken but not stirred!


The bad ones felt like someone was kicking me in the back, and at the same time the roof and windows rattled. However they have now more or less stopped and the volcano doesn't throw rocks in the air anymore.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hepa said:


> The bad ones felt like someone was kicking me in the back, and at the same time the roof and windows rattled. However they have now more or less stopped and the volcano doesn't throw rocks in the air anymore.


Heres a link to the Geographical site which lists recent earthquakes

Instituto Geográfico Nacional


----------

